# Inveni, si fas est, viam quae mihi eam referat vel finem faciat amandi. Hac enim una puella sol non quicquam vidit indignius



## Lamb67

Inveni, si fas est, viam quae mihi eam referat vel finem faciat amandi. Hac enim una puella sol non quicquam vidit indignius

if you can please turn it into English


----------



## Starfrown

_I have found, if it is possible, a way that would bring her back to me, or else would put an end to love _[lit._ loving_]_._

Your second sentence as written above seems a bit odd to me. I suggest:

_Hac enim una puella sol non *quemquam* vidit *digniorem*._

Changing _quicquam_ to _quemquam_ seems appropriate since a person is involved. Also, it seems that you should have _digniorem_ instead of _indigniorem_. Why would the speaker want to win her back if she were so unworthy? After my changes:

_Indeed, the sun has not seen anyone more deserving than this particular girl._

Of course, maybe there's something I'm missing in the original.

Edit: By the way, in your original, _quicquam_ and _indignius_ were both accusative, not nominative. Remember that the nominative, accusative, and vocative forms are always identical in the neuter gender.


----------



## relativamente

Some Latin poets sometimes express some mixed feelings of love and despise towards their loved ones.So I think it is the translation in this case that the sun never saw anything more despisable.It comes to my mind Catullus, with his famous phrase 
Odi et amo.Quare it faciam?Nescio sed fieri sentio.


----------



## Starfrown

relativamente said:


> Some Latin poets sometimes express some mixed feelings of love and despise towards their loved ones.So I think it is the translation in this case that the sun never saw anything more despisable.It comes to my mind Catullus, with his famous phrase
> Odi et amo.Quare it faciam?Nescio sed fieri sentio.


 
You're quite right.

What do you think about the use of _quicquam indignius_ instead of _quemquam indigniorem_? I suppose the former is possible. We often in English use _anything_, _nothing_, and _something_ in reference to people, so perhaps my suggested emendation was unjustified.

Just in case, here's the translation of Lamb's second sentence without alteration:

_Indeed, the sun has not seen anything more undeserving than this girl._

I wonder where Lamb found these...


----------



## relativamente

Starfrown said:


> You're quite right.
> 
> What do you think about the use of _quicquam indignius_ instead of _quemquam indigniorem_? I suppose the former is possible. We often in English use _anything_, _nothing_, and _something_ in reference to people, so perhaps my suggested emendation was unjustified.
> 
> Just in case, here's the translation of Lamb's second sentence without alteration:
> 
> _Indeed, the sun has not seen anything more undeserving than this girl._
> 
> I wonder where Lamb found these...



Maybe is better your choice Starfrown, but it is all matter of tastes and I am not sure
Treating a person like an object is a way of degradating the person.
Anyway this text I think is made up for some non Latin author using two classical texts and puting them toghether.I have tried to search in internet and found that the second part that is the one obout the sun never having seen...is from Cicero, maybe used in one of his accusations.The first part about a lover who complains about his girlfriend must be inspired in Catullus or other less famous poet.


----------



## Starfrown

relativamente said:


> Maybe is better your choice Starfrown, but it is all matter of tastes and I am not sure
> Treating a person like an object is a way of degradating the person.


That's also a good point.


----------



## Stoicorum_simia

relativamente said:


> The first part about a lover who complains about his girlfriend must be inspired in Catullus or other less famous poet.


Seems to me it's adapted, with a gender change, from Aeneid 4.478-9, where Dido speaks to her sister Anna about Aeneas: Inveni, germana, viam, gratare sorori/quae mihi reddat eum vel eo me solvat amantem.


----------

